# Starving to death since Nov 2 Uber told me to wait 48 hours



## Smhendrix (Nov 4, 2019)

Changed my instant pay debit card and now I cannot cash out. I told uber I need to use instant pay to get gas, food and water. They hung up on me.... then they called back and they promised to fix it within 10 minutes.... 3 hours later.... I called them back.... they told me they misspoke and to wait till Monday Nov 4th... it's Monday now they told me there is nothing they can do and to wait another 48 hours from any attempt to try to use instant pay.... I told them I need water to live or I might dehydrate. They told me make sure you bring extra water next time... I told them there is not going to be a next time If I dehydrate... they hung up.... **** uber to hell...........


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

As much as Uber can suck at times, you're cutting things way too fine and not organizing your financial life properly if you're this close to the edge and so dependent on an Uber payout to survive. Their system is full of glitches and crappy support, and we all need a little bit of a monetary buffer to be safe. I would just take it on the chin and treat it as a learning experience.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Smhendrix said:


> Changed my instant pay debit card and now I cannot cash out. I told uber I need to use instant pay to get gas, food and water. They hung up on me.... then they called back and they promised to fix it within 10 minutes.... 3 hours later.... I called them back.... they told me they misspoke and to wait till Monday Nov 4th... it's Monday now they told me there is nothing they can do and to wait another 48 hours from any attempt to try to use instant pay.... I told them I need water to live or I might dehydrate. They told me make sure you bring extra water next time... I told them there is not going to be a next time If I dehydrate... they hung up.... @@@@ uber to hell...........


Go to a salvation army soup kitchen. or even go into a gas station and ask if you can have some free water. You can live for a long time without food, just not water.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Help is available. 
https://dayspringindy.org/


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Or reach out to @Juggalo9er . Sorry to put you on the spot there bud Mister juggalo.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Go to a salvation army soup kitchen. or even go into a gas station and ask if you can have some free water. You can live for a long time without food, just not water.


But can any of us live without Uber? ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> But can any of us live without Uber? ?


Well played my friend.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Well played my friend.


??


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> But can any of us live without Uber? ?


YES!!!!! I can't wait until my car is mine again without finding possible hemorrhoid stains and having smelly strangers in my car.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Smhendrix said:


> Changed my instant pay debit card and now I cannot cash out. I told uber I need to use instant pay to get gas, food and water. They hung up on me.... then they called back and they promised to fix it within 10 minutes.... 3 hours later.... I called them back.... they told me they misspoke and to wait till Monday Nov 4th... it's Monday now they told me there is nothing they can do and to wait another 48 hours from any attempt to try to use instant pay.... I told them I need water to live or I might dehydrate. They told me make sure you bring extra water next time... I told them there is not going to be a next time If I dehydrate... they hung up.... @@@@ uber to hell...........


You need to re-evaluate your life if you dont have a $1 to buy water


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OG ant said:


> You need to re-evaluate your life if you dont have a $1 to buy water


.......or can't find a garden hose


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Are you homeless? If not go to your faucet and turn it on. Problem solved. Sounds like "water" is your code name for "smack".


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

As an aside, the reason this is happening is to prevent fraud. People were ringing up drivers, socially engineering them and draining their Uber balance. If you change your payout info, I believe Under now disables Instapay for a set time frame (or so I've read on here and elsewhere). Don't worry. You'll be "eating" soon.


RideshareUSA said:


> But can any of us live without Uber? ?


What a simple yet insightful post. I wonder what some people would do if Uber and Lyft just disappeared tomorrow. The number of drivers who cannot even put gas in their tanks without Instapay is just... sad.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Smhendrix said:


> Changed my instant pay debit card and now I cannot cash out. I told uber I need to use instant pay to get gas, food and water. They hung up on me.... then they called back and they promised to fix it within 10 minutes.... 3 hours later.... I called them back.... they told me they misspoke and to wait till Monday Nov 4th... it's Monday now they told me there is nothing they can do and to wait another 48 hours from any attempt to try to use instant pay.... I told them I need water to live or I might dehydrate. They told me make sure you bring extra water next time... I told them there is not going to be a next time If I dehydrate... they hung up.... @@@@ uber to hell...........


@Smhendrix you have received a wide variety of suggestions regarding your issue, but unfortunately you had to learn the hard way that driving for rideshare when you are living hand to mouth is nothing but a gamble, and this time you lost that game. Besides the instant pay issue, you are operating a motor vehicle full of a multitude of mechanical parts that can break down at any time. You could get a pax who wants a free ride and lies on you saying you were impaired. I know times are tough out there but you have not seen anything yet. The "lean times" are ahead. (January to late March.) The time when the 96% don't make it.

This is a lesson you learned the hard way. Everyone should have enough money in the bank to cover the cost of most common car repairs and enough to support yourself and your family for at a minimum of 3 weeks without work. I'm not going to quote a dollar amount on that because it varies per city and state.

All I can suggest at this point is to reach out to your local church, food bank and even go apply to get on any local government assistance program you are eligible for to help get you out of this hardship cycle.

Good luck.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Smhendrix said:


> Changed my instant pay debit card and now I cannot cash out. I told uber I need to use instant pay to get gas, food and water. They hung up on me.... then they called back and they promised to fix it within 10 minutes.... 3 hours later.... I called them back.... they told me they misspoke and to wait till Monday Nov 4th... it's Monday now they told me there is nothing they can do and to wait another 48 hours from any attempt to try to use instant pay.... I told them I need water to live or I might dehydrate. They told me make sure you bring extra water next time... I told them there is not going to be a next time If I dehydrate... they hung up.... @@@@ uber to hell...........


It appears there is a huge water shortage in Indianapolis this season. If it snows you can scoop some up and melt it.

Climate Change,

Who'd a thunk


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Smhendrix said:


> Changed my instant pay debit card and now I cannot cash out. I told uber I need to use instant pay to get gas, food and water. They hung up on me.... then they called back and they promised to fix it within 10 minutes.... 3 hours later.... I called them back.... they told me they misspoke and to wait till Monday Nov 4th... it's Monday now they told me there is nothing they can do and to wait another 48 hours from any attempt to try to use instant pay.... I told them I need water to live or I might dehydrate. They told me make sure you bring extra water next time... I told them there is not going to be a next time If I dehydrate... they hung up.... @@@@ uber to hell...........


UBER WILL TELL THE PRESS THAT THEY EXTEND THEIR " DEEPEST SYMPATHIES" TO THE FAMILY.

THEN START A 5 MINUTE MANDATORY VIDEO ON EDUCATING DRIVERS ON HYDRATION . . . .

UBER CARES.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Or reach out to @Juggalo9er . Sorry to put you on the spot there bud Mister juggalo.


I'm always here to help


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Smhendrix said:


> Changed my instant pay debit card and now I cannot cash out. I told uber I need to use instant pay to get gas, food and water. They hung up on me.... then they called back and they promised to fix it within 10 minutes.... 3 hours later.... I called them back.... they told me they misspoke and to wait till Monday Nov 4th... it's Monday now they told me there is nothing they can do and to wait another 48 hours from any attempt to try to use instant pay.... I told them I need water to live or I might dehydrate. They told me make sure you bring extra water next time... I told them there is not going to be a next time If I dehydrate... they hung up.... @@@@ uber to hell...........


Starbucks gives out free water in Nifty Cups


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

nice partner...that call center is about as effective as dry humping a watermelon


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz (Apr 30, 2019)

Smhendrix said:


> Changed my instant pay debit card and now I cannot cash out. I told uber I need to use instant pay to get gas, food and water. They hung up on me.... then they called back and they promised to fix it within 10 minutes.... 3 hours later.... I called them back.... they told me they misspoke and to wait till Monday Nov 4th... it's Monday now they told me there is nothing they can do and to wait another 48 hours from any attempt to try to use instant pay.... I told them I need water to live or I might dehydrate. They told me make sure you bring extra water next time... I told them there is not going to be a next time If I dehydrate... they hung up.... @@@@ uber to hell...........


 This happened to me and I waited as instructed by the off shore representatives. Finally before jumping off a cliff, I walked into an Uber hub and the representative fixed the issue in 11 seconds. All he did was re added my debit from his end. Go to the HUB and you will be able to cash out immediately.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz said:


> This happened to me and I waited as instructed by the off shore representatives. Finally before jumping off a cliff, I walked into an Uber hub and the representative fixed the issue in 11 seconds. All he did was re added my debit from his end. Go to the HUB and you will be able to cash out immediately.


the hub is like some castaway ellis island ,manned by millenial man children...i got bottles of scotch older then most of them.


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz (Apr 30, 2019)

And everyone shut the f up with “you should have money in the bank”. Everyone knows that. If they did, they wouldn’t be hustling and grinding (although lots of us are on Grindr) ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> the hub is like some castaway ellis island ,manned by millenial man children...i got bottles of scotch older then most of them.


The Scotch has more " Character" also.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz said:


> And everyone shut the f up with "you should have money in the bank". Everyone knows that. If they did, they wouldn't be hustling and grinding (although lots of us are on Grindr) ?


I'm much more concerned with his inability to find water!

You can live without money.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Smhendrix said:


> Changed my instant pay debit card and now I cannot cash out. I told uber I need to use instant pay to get gas, food and water. They hung up on me.... then they called back and they promised to fix it within 10 minutes.... 3 hours later.... I called them back.... they told me they misspoke and to wait till Monday Nov 4th... it's Monday now they told me there is nothing they can do and to wait another 48 hours from any attempt to try to use instant pay.... I told them I need water to live or I might dehydrate. They told me make sure you bring extra water next time... I told them there is not going to be a next time If I dehydrate... they hung up.... @@@@ uber to hell...........


-------------------------
Tomorrow (Tues) is payday.
Payday loans ??? You can get $100. Or a pawn shop.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> Tomorrow (Tues) is payday.
> Payday loans ??? You can get $100. Or a pawn shop.


Payday loans are the worst.

if OP needs water, any local bank would provide it, just sit down and pretend you're looking at rates for mortgages- don't give any info, just ask for brochure and they'll think you're a shopper... water... you might even get coffee and a cookie.

it's good to have a buffer if possible. next pay day, take twenty out and hide it in a safe place for emergencies...better yet is a savings account and pretend it doesn't exist.

cut or do what you need on the other end to make the funds work without touching that.

so next time you have an emergency, you have recourse.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

its easy to find bottled water for free....just be more aware...and never make a critical change to your account before you make sure you are covered..just assume the worst outcome when dealing with uber and will never be caught off guard again


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> It appears there is a huge water shortage in Indianapolis this season. If it snows you can scoop some up and melt


........⚠ Pass on the Yellow snow ❄ ?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Smhendrix said:


> Changed my instant pay debit card and now I cannot cash out. I told uber I need to use instant pay to get gas, food and water. They hung up on me.... then they called back and they promised to fix it within 10 minutes.... 3 hours later.... I called them back.... they told me they misspoke and to wait till Monday Nov 4th... it's Monday now they told me there is nothing they can do and to wait another 48 hours from any attempt to try to use instant pay.... I told them I need water to live or I might dehydrate. They told me make sure you bring extra water next time... I told them there is not going to be a next time If I dehydrate... they hung up.... @@@@ uber to hell...........


You are talking with Filipinos/Filipinas in Manila in a call center based in a country that lying is second nature culturally. They could care less about you and since they don't have a prompt for how to respond to your situation they have to hang up.



DoubleDee said:


> Shut up, stop complaining and drive slave. You'll get your money eventually. You're lucky they pay you at all.


Says Dara


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

.


nouberipo said:


> a country that lying is second nature culturally.


Unlike the USA where lying is first nature.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> As an aside, the reason this is happening is to prevent fraud. People were ringing up drivers, socially engineering them and draining their Uber balance. If you change your payout info, I believe Under now disables Instapay for a set time frame (or so I've read on here and elsewhere). Don't worry. You'll be "eating" soon.


I will also add that if you plan on making ANY changes to your debit/payout methods then I would suggest scheduling a GLH visit in advance. They will fix everything instantly in person.
As an example, I will be receiving a new card from my bank tomorrow. I will not make any attempts to update to the new card until I know that I have time to plan a hub visit. If I need to cash out between now and then I will use my second card on file.
Any attempts to update a payment method will result in phishing/fraudulent activity flags and must be corrected at the Hub.

I learned this after the first time it happened. Now I just plan my day around a Hub visit. It sucks and it's a pain in the ass but it's a quick fix in my experience.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz said:


> This happened to me and I waited as instructed by the off shore representatives. Finally before jumping off a cliff, I walked into an Uber hub and the representative fixed the issue in 11 seconds. All he did was re added my debit from his end. Go to the HUB and you will be able to cash out immediately.


For some drivers a hub is hours away. Even if it is only 30 minutes away it requires driving to and from the hub, time spent doing it, the stress of dealing with the clueless/arrogant/narcissistic millennials manning the hubs, and costs. If it is 30 miles away, 60 miles roundtrip, then using the .58 tax write-off determined by economists and Ph.D's, it will cost the driver 34.80 to go for that supposed 11 second issue that should be taken care of via the phone. Now, that 34.80 means, if making 6.00 per hour on average, it will take you over 5 hours of driving just to have the pleasure of dealing with Uber representatives with misplaced arrogance in the hub. So the advice to just go to a hub is a costly one on many levels.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Smhendrix said:


> Starving to death since Nov 2 Uber told me to wait 48 hours


Yeah, but that would be 48 "_business_" hours, weekends & holidays excluded.
Thus, "48 hours" would equate to 6 business days, not counting Saturday & Sunday.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Perhaps the OP can get a fundraiser going with this story? Yes, it is possible to crowd-source him into great wealth.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Perhaps the OP can get a fundraiser going with this story?


GoFundMe/UberDriver


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I wonder if OP survived the day? Looks like his family is in picture. I hope they are OK.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, but that would be 48 "_business_" hours, weekends & holidays excluded.
> Thus, "48 hours" would equate to 6 business days, not counting Saturday & Sunday.


48 hours is the time zone difference . . .


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> As an aside, the reason this is happening is to prevent fraud. People were ringing up drivers, socially engineering them and draining their Uber balance. If you change your payout info, I believe Under now disables Instapay for a set time frame (or so I've read on here and elsewhere). Don't worry. You'll be "eating" soon.
> 
> What a simple yet insightful post. I wonder what some people would do if Uber and Lyft just disappeared tomorrow. The number of drivers who cannot even put gas in their tanks without Instapay is just... sad.


That's why they came up with Instapay..to keep cars on the road. Uber knows they don't pay squat.



Amos69 said:


> I'm much more concerned with his inability to find water!
> 
> You can live without money.


Yes, it's the stuff that money buys that we need/want.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Smhendrix said:


> Changed my instant pay debit card and now I cannot cash out. I told uber I need to use instant pay to get gas, food and water. They hung up on me.... then they called back and they promised to fix it within 10 minutes.... 3 hours later.... I called them back.... they told me they misspoke and to wait till Monday Nov 4th... it's Monday now they told me there is nothing they can do and to wait another 48 hours from any attempt to try to use instant pay.... I told them I need water to live or I might dehydrate. They told me make sure you bring extra water next time... I told them there is not going to be a next time If I dehydrate... they hung up.... @@@@ uber to hell...........


Uber is from HELL. Just look at the driver's here ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

L DaVinci said:


> Uber is from HELL. Just look at the driver's here ?


?


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> ?


Lol, only some are from hell


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> if OP needs water, any local bank would provide it, just sit down and pretend you're looking at rates for mortgages- don't give any info, just ask for brochure and they'll think you're a shopper... water... you might even get coffee and a cookie.


Other options:
- pretend you need to rent a new apartment
- go to a car dealership service department waiting room
Most have free water and coffee. Many have cookies or popcorn too!

Of course, there's always the Uber Pro free cookies and soda at Subway ... if it ever starts working.

Lastly - if you need to feed a whole family - turn on Uber Eats. When a good order comes through, after pickup just report to Uber your car broke down on the way to the delivery! Free meal! 

Where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

The bakeries deliver their bread and rolls to the supermarkets and deli' s between 5 and 6 in the morning.

Scout your area. Then the next morning snatch up the goods before the stores open. 

Incredible what depths Uber drivers are forced to sink to in order to survive


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

OG ant said:


> You need to re-evaluate your life if you dont have a $1 to buy water


Whoa. Walk into any place. Ask for a cup of water.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LADryver said:


> Whoa. Walk into any place. Ask for a cup of water.


But then he cant be all dramatic about it. Acting 101 you have to live the experience. :thumbup:


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> But then he cant be all dramatic about it. Acting 101 you have to live the experience. :thumbup:


Then he could act a scene, "Uber mirage"


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Smhendrix said:


> Changed my instant pay debit card and now I cannot cash out. I told uber I need to use instant pay to get gas, food and water. They hung up on me.... then they called back and they promised to fix it within 10 minutes.... 3 hours later.... I called them back.... they told me they misspoke and to wait till Monday Nov 4th... it's Monday now they told me there is nothing they can do and to wait another 48 hours from any attempt to try to use instant pay.... I told them I need water to live or I might dehydrate. They told me make sure you bring extra water next time... I told them there is not going to be a next time If I dehydrate... they hung up.... @@@@ uber to hell...........


Stop trying to cash out. Yes you have to wait 48 hours after updating your banking information but anytime you try to cash out prior to 48 hours, it resets your 48 hours. So if you update your banking information on Wednesday and try cashing out Thursday, you have to wait 48 hours from your attempt on Thursday. I always call them to make sure I'm in the clear before I try. So if you've attempted to cash out at any point in the last 48 hours you will not be able to do so right now. you have to wait 48 hours from your last attempt


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Honestly just fill an envelope with Monopoly money and go to some luxury dealerships first thing in the morning. Tell them you need a new car and will be paying cash. Now you get water, breakfast, espresso, fun test drive in a Porsche and then when you get back to the dealer tell them you want their best price; when they give it tell them you want it lower because your paying cash and walk out.

next day go to another luxury dealer and get another free breakfast. You might even be able to look online at what dealers to see what they serve for breakfast 
Water? Lol you gotta be resourceful. And some good advice; you can live in your car but you can’t drive your house.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> And some good advice; you can live in your car but you can't drive your house.


You are a good company man!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Stop trying to cash out. Yes you have to wait 48 hours after updating your banking information but anytime you try to cash out prior to 48 hours, it resets your 48 hours. So if you update your banking information on Wednesday and try cashing out Thursday, you have to wait 48 hours from your attempt on Thursday. I always call them to make sure I'm in the clear before I try. So if you've attempted to cash out at any point in the last 48 hours you will not be able to do so right now. you have to wait 48 hours from your last attempt


Instead of changing your debit card next time just add a debit card. Keep cashing out in the first until you can cash out in the second.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

LADryver said:


> Instead of changing your debit card next time just add a debit card. Keep cashing out in the first until you can cash out in the second.


If my first debit card is working why even mess with it? If I'm changing my debit card it's because the first one is lost or stolen LOL


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> If my first debit card is working why even mess with it? If I'm changing my debit card it's because the first one is lost or stolen LOL


Could have changed banks


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> Could have changed banks





Daisey77 said:


> If my first debit card is working why even mess with it? If I'm changing my debit card it's because the first one is lost or stolen LOL


Why not have two debit cards? I like using more than one bank. I have a bank plus the Uber debit card. It's a bummer when one gets lost. If they both get lost then I have to wait too. But if you have the ability to use the older one, keep it and add the new one.



Mtbsrfun said:


> Honestly just fill an envelope with Monopoly money and go to some luxury dealerships first thing in the morning. Tell them you need a new car and will be paying cash. Now you get water, breakfast, espresso, fun test drive in a Porsche and then when you get back to the dealer tell them you want their best price; when they give it tell them you want it lower because your paying cash and walk out.
> 
> next day go to another luxury dealer and get another free breakfast. You might even be able to look online at what dealers to see what they serve for breakfast :biggrin:
> Water? Lol you gotta be resourceful. And some good advice; you can live in your car but you can't drive your house.


Crazy idea. First of all, even car dealership secret shoppers have to look like they already own a luxury car to be credible. Second, you do not have to fake anyone to get a drink of water anywhere. And many car dealers serve something to eat in their lounges.



Mtbsrfun said:


> Honestly just fill an envelope with Monopoly money and go to some luxury dealerships first thing in the morning. Tell them you need a new car and will be paying cash. Now you get water, breakfast, espresso, fun test drive in a Porsche and then when you get back to the dealer tell them you want their best price; when they give it tell them you want it lower because your paying cash and walk out.
> 
> next day go to another luxury dealer and get another free breakfast. You might even be able to look online at what dealers to see what they serve for breakfast :biggrin:
> Water? Lol you gotta be resourceful. And some good advice; you can live in your car but you can't drive your house.


Crazy idea. First of all, even car dealership secret shoppers have to look like they already own a luxury car to be credible. Second, you do not have to fake anyone to get a drink of water anywhere. And many car dealers serve something to eat in their lounges. By now you should be able to cash out.



DoubleDee said:


> The bakeries deliver their bread and rolls to the supermarkets and deli' s between 5 and 6 in the morning.
> 
> Scout your area. Then the next morning snatch up the goods before the stores open.
> 
> Incredible what depths Uber drivers are forced to sink to in order to survive


Try eating honestly and it will gain you more tips if you like yourself.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

LADryver said:


> Why not have two debit cards? I like using more than one bank. I have a bank plus the Uber debit card. It's a bummer when one gets lost. If they both get lost then I have to wait too. But if you have the ability to use the older one, keep it and add the new one.
> 
> 
> Crazy idea. First of all, even car dealership secret shoppers have to look like they already own a luxury car to be credible. Second, you do not have to fake anyone to get a drink of water anywhere. And many car dealers serve something to eat in their lounges.
> ...


You clearly have never met anybody with money that doesn't show it. A friend mine walked into a MB dealership wearing a white T-shirt driving an old car. Most of the sales guys didn't think he was credible, the one that did made a $140,000 sale that day. The smart sales associate won't judge based on appearance; I learned that my first year in sales.

I wouldn't be saying this if it didn't work. I've driven a number of sports cars and luxury vehicles with an envelope in my pocket and all they need is a driver license if you say you're paying cash. OP wants free breakfast; this gets the OP free breakfast. The dealer wants a sale and won't overly pressure a customer they believe to have money, they also won't tell you no when you ask to drive a car and say you'll pay cash.
Try it sometime you're having a bad day and want to drive a BMW M5 or a new Porsche; I used to do this on my lunch break. You learn a trick or two working at dealerships.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Payday loans are the worst.
> 
> if OP needs water, any local bank would provide it, just sit down and pretend you're looking at rates for mortgages- don't give any info, just ask for brochure and they'll think you're a shopper... water... you might even get coffee and a cookie.
> 
> ...


You really think banks hand those things to you? They sit out on tables. Walk in, take a cookie. Stupid to do though, really. Sometimes if I really really need coffee I might go to my h


Mtbsrfun said:


> You clearly have never met anybody with money that doesn't show it. A friend mine walked into a MB dealership wearing a white T-shirt driving an old car. Most of the sales guys didn't think he was credible, the one that did made a $140,000 sale that day. The smart sales associate won't judge based on appearance; I learned that my first year in sales.
> 
> I wouldn't be saying this if it didn't work. I've driven a number of sports cars and luxury vehicles with an envelope in my pocket and all they need is a driver license if you say you're paying cash. OP wants free breakfast; this gets the OP free breakfast. The dealer wants a sale and won't overly pressure a customer they believe to have money, they also won't tell you no when you ask to drive a car and say you'll pay cash.
> Try it sometime you're having a bad day and want to drive a BMW M5 or a new Porsche; I used to do this on my lunch break. You learn a trick or two working at dealerships.


You proved my point. I see wealthy people who do not show it daily. And some which do. The secret to believing a bum-like wealthy person is to see how they walk. If they don't walk the way they should then you waste your time on someone faking it. If you are inexperienced with people of means then you do not know how to know them. If you are, and I am very much, then you do not. Dressing the part is a thing you do if you are not wealthy. You are believed if you wear the right things. Or drive the right car. I am mistaken for wealthy sometimes. But people who are wealthy know that I am not. A celebrity who rode in my car last week was not known as wealthy because of anything in particular other than that I was taking him to Beverly Hills. I found he was a celebrity by the phone conversation he had in the car and I googled him afterwards. The thing about my earlier point about luxury car dealerships is that sales people do in fact, just as you say, judge by appearance. And that was my point before you insulted my intelligence.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Smhendrix said:


> Starving to death since Nov 2


You qualify for food stamps. 
Reply back and let us know what they taste like.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

LADryver said:


> You really think banks hand those things to you? They sit out on tables. Walk in, take a cookie. Stupid to do though, really. Sometimes if I really really need coffee I might go to my h
> 
> You proved my point. I see wealthy people who do not show it daily. And some which do. The secret to believing a bum-like wealthy person is to see how they walk.


You clearly missed the point I was trying to make two posts in a row. You contradicted your first post saying by talking about secret shoppers and now saying this. This post isn't about you, it's about the OP. Again, stop thinking with your own wallet and more with his.

your responses lead me to believe you're old; would I be correct in my assumption?



Uber's Guber said:


> You qualify for food stamps.
> Reply back and let us know what they taste like.


I'm sure OP could trade the food stamps for some cocaine to stave off his hunger pains.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LADryver said:


> You really think banks hand those things to you? They sit out on tables. Walk in, take a cookie. Stupid to do though, really. Sometimes if I really really need coffee I might go to my h
> 
> You proved my point. I see wealthy people who do not show it daily. And some which do. The secret to believing a bum-like wealthy person is to see how they walk. If they don't walk the way they should then you waste your time on someone faking it. If you are inexperienced with people of means then you do not know how to know them. If you are, and I am very much, then you do not. Dressing the part is a thing you do if you are not wealthy. You are believed if you wear the right things. Or drive the right car. I am mistaken for wealthy sometimes. But people who are wealthy know that I am not.


They do.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> They do.


Don't pay attention to Scrooge; somebody pooped in his pancakes. He's just full of piss and vinegar today taking out his life's doubts on us meaningless little peons on an Uber forum.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> They do.


They do not "hand" them to you. You have to take it yourself.



Mtbsrfun said:


> You clearly missed the point I was trying to make two posts in a row. You contradicted your first post saying by talking about secret shoppers and now saying this. This post isn't about you, it's about the OP. Again, stop thinking with your own wallet and more with his.
> 
> your responses lead me to believe you're old; would I be correct in my assumption?
> 
> ...


I could use a Bill Maher quote on you, except he reserves it for smart people. What do you think secret shoppers are? You are also not the OP. Got too much ego than you know what to do with?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LADryver said:


> They do not "hand" them to you. You have to take it yourself.
> 
> 
> I could use a Bill Maher quote on you, except he reserves it for smart people. What do you think secret shoppers are? You are also not the OP. Got too much ego than you know what to do with?


No, you ask for it.

like I said, you pretend you're there to open an account and want to learn more. They will ask if you want water, cookie, etc. it's standard.

If they don't or forget, you can ask if they have some. And then they will grab it and hand it to you.

some firms may have it out sitting and I suppose you can just go grab it, skipping out on that BS and if they actually care to ask why you're grabbing it you can say you're a customer and walk away.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> Could have changed banks


 even so, the first card would have still been deactivated when that account was closed??


LADryver said:


> Why not have two debit cards? I like using more than one bank. I have a bank plus the Uber debit card. It's a bummer when one gets lost. If they both get lost then I have to wait too. But if you have the ability to use the older one, keep it and add the new one.


OMG I don't know how my advice to the OP turned into my banking habits getting scrutinized. Even if I had two accounts with debit cards,chances are they were both in my wallet when my wallet was stolen.

All I did was tell OP Uber makes you wait 48 hours to cash out after changing your banking information. My banking habits are not up for discussion


----------

